# Data recovery



## Nick2011 (Jun 18, 2011)

Dear members!

How to recover deleted data on the FreeBSD operating system? The data to restore is an SQL database.

Thanks,
MeghallgatÃ¡s


----------



## gordon@ (Jun 18, 2011)

There really isn't a way to do it other than rolling from a backup.


----------

